# Reason und MP3s bzw. Waves



## KleinerMann (6. Februar 2004)

Ich hätte als kleiner Neuling mal eine Frage zu dem Programm Reason. Hab mir das mal angeschaut und fand es ganz interessant sich damit mal zu beschäftigen. Nun aber meine Frage. Kann dieses Programm auch mit MP3s oder WAVEs umgehen d.h. diese editieren oder sind für eine Bearbeitung zwingend Midi Files erforderlich? Würde mich mal sehr interessieren und ich wäre sehr erfreut über eine Antwort.


----------



## djLalle (18. Februar 2004)

*reason*

Hi, 
mit Mp3 kommt Reason bisher nicht klar.
Mit WAV-Datein ist es aber kompatibel.
Das heißt, du kannst WAV in den Drumcomputer
oder in die Sampler laden.
Öffnen und Bearbeiten wie mit CoolEdit oder WavLab geht natürlich nicht!


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Jop bei Waves musst du aber aufpassen das die Sampleraten stimmen.

Wenn Du ein Soundprog hast womit du aiff Dateien Speichern kannst kannst du auch solche nehmen weil die Sampler in Reason ja nur sowas nehmen  aber dort bei den Bitraten aufpassen. (16 Bit solten gehen)

Du kannst aber auch ohne diese Sachen viel machen....

Oder hast du die Soundbänke nicht?

Ich hab zwei Soundbänke randvoll mit Instrumenten Strings und Loops. (Factory und Orchester Soundbank) letztere kam erst mit Reason 2 dazu aber die Factory sollte bei Reason auch schon dabei sein.

MFG Frumpy


----------

